# Feeding advice for baby Dove



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

I found a baby Dove, he was 4 days old (I have already posted about him) he is now 9 days old, and I have a question about his food. He is currently having chick crumbs (soaked, blended, seived etc) doing very well with balloon method, and poops looking great. Feeding 6 hrly.(Thanks for the help Feefo) xx
He has shown interest in dipping his beak into a very shallow bowl of tepid water, and is swallowing some. Is he old enough for me to scatter a few budgie seeds out after his feed to see if I can get him to peck at them?
Also with his chick crumbs when or can I start leaving it a little courser in textue( i.e not seived as many times)?
Thanks Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is a question of getting the correct balance for that particular bird as they do not all develop at the same rate, but as a guidance I looked up the instructions I gave Bronny, who hand reared Littlewood, one of the woodies that came to me. 

_You can start thickening the mix gradually as he gets older, by 10 days it should be like cheap ketchup, then up to thin mustard consistency._

Littlewood thrived on his chick crumb diet.

The worry always is that they will develop slow crop, when the food sticks in the crop too long. THat can be corrected but it is difficult.

Look at the weight increase stages that Paulie went through, if Splat makes a slower gain, then thicken the mixture a tiny bit, but always make certain that the crop is emptying between meals.

By the time he is 17 days old he can be provided with a few seeds that he can peck at, but just make it a few as sometimes the babies get carried away and eat too much.

I will ask one of our other UK dove rescuers to have a look at this thread, maybe she has an alternative view.

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Cynthia, 
The reason I aked is because Splat is nowhere near the other doves weight gain at that age. And has only put 3grams in 2 days the other one was between 8-10 grams daily!!
I will try to thicken his mixture a little and is crop is competely empty, but will keep checking. To be honest apart from getting about 6 little grey feathers on his side he still looks the same to me in size and appearance. He is alert, active and poops regulary. 
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Remember that it is very important that the food is served at the correct temperature, 39C, otherwise it might just sit in the crop.

I hope that the thickened food helps her gain weight, and that she isn't ill...very rarely baby birds fail to thrive as a result of illness and we also think that sometimes the parents push them out of the nest for this reason.

The photos show that you are feeding her enough each time, because her crop is plump. Does she seem to be hungry most of the time?

We had one case of a woodie that didn't thrive because he wasn't getting enough to eat. I can't see any similarities between Dudley and Splat (about form the usual concerns about wheter Dudley was a woodie or a dovey), but you might like to read the thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16763&referrerid=560

Dudley started to tyhrive after his feeding had been adjusted.

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi 
Well Splat is extremely hungry when feeding time comes round his crop is empty after around 5-6 hrs. Even when his crop is comfortably full he still tries to chew my hand off for more. Infact anytime he his lifted out of his "nest" he is looking to be fed.
Im going to very slightly thicken his food tonite, apart from his weight he appears to be progressing as he should, like his pin feathers are there.

I received the calcium from Janet today so that might help too.

I read the link about Dudley, very similar size and weight to Splat.

Well its a pity I cant feed him a cream bun, works for me to put weight on!!!!
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Got up this am fed Splat weighed him and guess what??......he has gained 7grams now 30grams. I feel cautiously better.

Now just to add to my worries my 11yr old rescue (i know I must attract them) labrador has been to the vets got knee ligament damage and arthritis. Two lots of meds for him. Got a small sanctuary growing here this past couple of weeks!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tayzi said:


> Now just to add to my worries my 11yr old rescue (i know I must attract them) labrador has been to the vets got knee ligament damage and arthritis. Two lots of meds for him. Got a small sanctuary growing here this past couple of weeks!


That's a shame about your dog. Both of mine are having major problems at the moment. My 8yr old has had two legs plated and pinned due to ligaments failing, and has bad arthritus in his others. Can't tolerate the meds either but we're trying a newer one at the mo, but still carries the same risks. My other one had some seizures at Easter out of the blue, vet has no idea why as yet. Hope your lab is ok on the meds and they help.

Looking forward to seeing what Splat weighs tomorrow, keep it up!

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
Just thought I would give a quick update on Splat.
He is now 10 days old and weighs 33grams.
This photo was taken today, his little feathers are coming through.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is looking very well...I hope that he continues to thrive now!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Splat looks lovely, very relaxed there. 

How are his legs and feet looking ?

Janet

(Sorry I missed this yesterday, have been dogged by a computer virus, hopefully hubbie's got rid now).


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet,
His feet and legs are fine I removed the hobble and he is walking about alot which has helped. 
Weight today 35grams..slowly but surely getting there, oh and must get him a mirror because the amount of time he spends preening himself he will need one. (must be male)!!!
Hope things are all going well with you and your brood...
Rachel x


----------



## mistergugu (Jul 8, 2009)

what a cute little fellow! keep us posted with more photos.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi 
Just a quick update on Splat. He is now 15 days old and gaining weight rapidly.
He has feathers on his wings and a lovely mohican on his head.
We have made him a new larger living accomadation, which he seems to like.
As I'm typing this he is sat at the side of me preening himself.

Rachel


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Gets better all the time doesn't it !
You'll have to get him a mirror, what a poser he's turning into. Obviously very proud of his new plumage. 

I think a new picture's called for soon!

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a great update! Any chance of a photo?

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet,
Yes I think I might persuade him to do a modeling session tomorow, thats if he stops preening himself for long enough.
We were sat in the garden this morning and just above where we found Splat we have a large conifer, my husband was stood on the ladders mending the football net and he noticed right in the middle of the tree a dove sat on a nest. And another dove in the tree opposite.
We have a history with these two doves, we moved here 12 yars ago and every year we get the two doves, and they plagued Tye (the dog) to death landing in the garden and waiting till he got close then flying off. Well as Tye got older and got arthritis he cant run as fast and you can see the look on the doves faces saying "come on then.."

On another note Tye went to vets this teatime for the first of his injections for his arthritis, keepin fingers crossed it helps, think the doves have wound him up because not only did he start growling at another labrador he then turned his attention to the fishtank and started on the fish!!!!

Rachel


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi back,

You're very lucky to get doves in your garden, I had two a few years ago but none since. I get plenty of Woodies and Stock Doves so I don't know why no doves. 
Did you have Splat outside with you?
I never asked but are you planning on releasing him?

My two dogs used to race down the garden when fit and I'm afraid they have caught a pigeon in the past. I don't know how as I only have to blink while standing at the window and any woodies fly off.
Now my younger dog can't run he just has to watch my disabled ones in their home through the wire door. They both get so frustrated when the birds flap and they can't get at them.

Have to sympathise with Tye, arthritis does make you grumpy at times!!
I took my two dogs out together for their walk today which I don't normally do as the younger one is so slow with his arthritis, but didn't have time to do separate walks due to a vet appt. It took us an hour to cover what usually takes me 20 mins with my other dog. Bless. x
Hope the injection helps, it's hard to watch them struggling to move.

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet & Cynthia.
I tried to take some photos this am but they are too fuzzy so just reading instructions for new camera will post tonight...I promise.
We take Splat outside daily in the sunshine, he sits very quiet until he realises im there then likes to totter round, and the usual preening.
As regards releasing him my husband is going to build a house outside for him in the garden, and will be wanting more advice when the time comes, about letting him out, etc. I dont mind releasing him but am worried he wont survive.
What would you both suggest is the best way to make the transition outside?
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The snag with collared doves is that they won't come and go from a cage or aviary in the garden, even the tame ones are likely to disappear if they are released. Unortunately they are escapologists without a homing ability. Turkey on this forum had two tame doves in her aviary and both disappeared after they got out (at different times). The same happened with my tame dove, Coriander. However, when I have deliberately released youngsters into the garden they have returned to the garden to eat, although they made no attempt to get back into the aviary (there is always a bowl of food on top of my aviary for the doves and woodies).

Cynthia

PS: When I had posted this I nearly had a heart attack because I looked down the garden and saw the aviary gate open! I rushed into the garden, expecting half my birds to have flown. Fortunately I have a security porch and the second door was secure, but I have no idea how the gate came to be open...I think I will have to put a padlock on it for safety.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

How big would a house for him in the garden have to be, and would the other two doves in the garden cause a problem, if we released him? Finally what age do you think he could be released?
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I release them when they are able to fly with agility and feed themselves. Their plumage should also preferably be waterproof, you can help him along once he is a bit older by spraying his feathers. Ideally they should live in an outdoor aviary for a couple of weeks to acclimatise themselves to living outside.

I don't think that the two garden doves will be a problem. Although they tend to be solitary or in pairs I have never seen any real aggression between collared doves other than a bit of posturing and chasing at the feeding post.

My little doviary is only 6 ft by 4 ft, with a 2ft shelter attached.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

As promised this is Splat (15 days old)

















As you can see from the top photo he likes to pose!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is a real sweetie...and he looks quite big! How much does he weigh now?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a cutie. 

He has a very 'knowing' look in his eye as if fully aware he's got you wrapped around his little toes. Looks very relaxed and peaceful too.

Can I borrow your husband, making a house for Splat... lucky or what!!

It looks like as Cynthia says that once he's let out, you have to be prepared for him to leave home. It would be great for him to hang about but there's no guarantee so you'll have to have a box of tissues ready when you open the door. Obviously you can leave food in there for him and just maybe he'll opt for the easy life and come back to feed.
There was a young collared dove brought into the rescue centre I go to and it was caged with some young woodies for a few weeks. When they were released it used to sit on the top of the cage it was kept in for a while so I put food on top of the cage for it like Cynthia does. It would fly off and sit in a nearby tree and fly back onto the cage to feed. It disappeared after a couple of weeks but as there are many preditors around there as it's set in a wood, I can't say for certain what happened to it, but it did stay for a while.

So looks like it's a decision between a permanent aviary home or a soft release from your garden. I'd wait and see how he reacts once outside in his house. You'll know if he's hankering after freedom as he'll make a bid for the door everytime you open it if he's desperate to get out. Again at the rescue centre there was a collared dove in a large aviary that had been injured but recovered and was ready for release but no-one had let it out. So after seeing it there for three weeks I began to feel sorry for it as it was very restless and kept flying around. On one visit I went in to clean the aviary and left the tiniest gap in the doorway to see what it would do, and sure enough it made a bee-line for it and got through. It hung about to feed for about two weeks, just sitting up in the trees, but again disappeared eventually. That one wasn't tame and hadn't been hand reared of course.

This is the difficult side of hand rearing a baby, it's hard to let them go.
He still needs you at the moment so wait and see, It certainly is a great idea for him to have an outdoor home once he's ready and self feeding so he's very lucky to be with you.

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi All

Put a branch into Splat's cage today, and sat him outside. He can't get up on the perch yet, although will stay once placed on it, and manages to get down on his own, (photos to follow).
He also recognises the sound of me mixing his food in the dish with a spoon, and tries to launch himself into the dish!!
He looks so cute when he opens his wings because he's as bald as a badger underneath bless him.
Will post photos of Splat later oh and by the way he now weighs 90grams (no I didnt put a brick in the scales with him he really has gained weight!
Rachel


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Rachel, Splat looks very well indeed. You are doing a super job with him and glad to hear his weight is now up.

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He certainly has made some good progress!

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Had to ask for some advice. Splat was sat next to me on his towel and my husband went to stroke his head, Splat attacked him!!!!! (Never done this before) He lifted his wings and went for him with his beak, (must admit I found it hysterical) so he tried again and he did the same, my Husband was mortifyed because he has just spent all that time making his cage etc..
I then tried to do the same but he was fine, my daughter tried and he went for her too!!
I presume this can be normal behaviour??
My daughter says he's like Bruce Lee and my Husband is just gutted...bless him.
Will he bite the hand that feeds him?
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL! I think that you are the "parent" but your husband and daughter are potential nest predators. Baby birds can make themselves very intimidating by rearing up, inflating their crops, sometimes hissing and snapping, it is a vital defence mechanism.

Even long term pet birds are choosy...our Poppet loves John, I feed her and care for her, but although she will sit on my head when it suits her, when John is around she will attack my hands, just to put me in my place.

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

*Splat*

This is the pic of Splat on his new perch.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks very grown up!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I think Splat has an identity crisis  Maybe a mirror in her cage might get her used to seeing another dove about.
My younger daughter used to do that with my husband when she was a baby, he's never forgiven her !!!

That's interesting seeing Splat perching so well. It's answered a question I had from today as to when they could use their legs to perch.
I've had a bad day as I did my usual visit to the 'sanctuary' I volunteer at once a week. ( Rachel the reason I put ' ' around that word is that this place is as far removed from the idea of a sanctuary as you can imagine due it's lack of care for the birds.

There were three new additions in the pigeon aviary this week, one young feral, a collared dove that has an injured wing and a lovely red bar pigeon. Poor thing couldn't fly and was limping. When I had a closer look it had three puncture wounds with plugs in. I decided I'd kidnap it as it needed help but just as I was about to take it a vet nurse arrived with another collared dove from the local vets.
She put the dove in the aviary and it fell on it's stomach, had no use in it's legs. The nurse said it was because it was young. WHAT.... a fully feathered dove can use it's legs.
I suggested it might be due to a lack of calcium and she didn't know anything about the bone deficiency in doves. I'm going to take some liquid calcium in tomorrow and hope they'll give it a try.
I then asked the nurse to look at the injured pigeon and she agreed it needed vet attention and anti-biotics but left without it. So I took the bird to the warden to ask if I could take it to the vets myself and was told I couldn't as they weren't allowed to let me take any bird. They said they'd have to call the vet nurse out again to collect it. I said I could deliver it on my way home but they still said no.
I think I'm being blocked from taking birds any more due to new regulations and this is so upsetting as in this instance, if I hadn't checked this bird over no-one would have bothered.
Now I worry about the collared dove as it needs some attention, and it's also worrying that a vet checked it over and signed it off as ok to go.

If only all the sick birds could be found by people who care like you Rachel.

Sorry to winge on but it's soul destroying to see a bird you know you can help and not be allowed to do so.

Keep up the good work, it cheers me up no end to hear such success stories.

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet,

Well I had to read your post twice just to make sure I had read it right first time round!
That is disgusting for a so-called sanctuary, they seem very relaxed in their practices.
As regards the Dove who cant use his legs, you know I'm still learning, but Splat could push up and stand on his legs at 13 days and more or less straight after that could walk round. He perched for the first time yesterday,(16 days). He is also not fully feathered yet either. and remember he had the problem with a splayed leg and curly toes, so I bet you are correct in thinking its calcium defficiency.
Its a pity you couldnt take it furthur and complain but that might put your position at risk, and then the birds would be worse off you not being there.
I am keeping a close eye on Splats parents, they have got a new nest which I am sure has eggs or newly hatched doves as they permenantly sit on it, I scan the area regulary, just incase the same happens as we had with Splat.
Please let me know how the pigeon and Dove at the sanctuary go on, I would be inclined to make them disappear in a little box into my car. lol
Chin Up, xxxxxx

Rachel




Ch


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

You'll have to set up a mini trampoline under the parent's nest so if any more babies fall out they can bounce rather than 'splat'. 
At least you know where they are and can keep an eye out for danger. Perfect place for them to be nesting really.

I've just been back to see the dove at the 'sanctuary'and take in the calcium.
I was always told in my early days there that I could pop in at anytime but today I got a stern, 'what are you doing?' It was such a shock after all these years of helping there.
I decided to stay calm and be very polite for the sake of the birds and explained what I'd gone in for. He ended up being quite pleasant and let me pick up the dove to give it the calcium. I noticed it had some cotton wrapped around one of it's feet which I was almost pleased about so the warden could see it had a problem.
What really hacked me off was the injured red pigeon with the puncture wounds was still there and they hadn't sent it to the vets at all. Fortunately I'd taken out the necrotic plugs in it's wounds yesterday thinking it was going to be treated by the vet, so I can only hope the holes heal up ok on their own as they obviously have no intention of doing anything.
I could cry, this is so frustrating 
He also said that when the new people take over in a few weeks I will have to be registered and have a CRB check to carry on going in. I doubt whether they'll want to bother for a volunteer helper. We'll see. 

(Sorry Rachel, I didn't mean to hijack your thread).

Let's get back to Splat's happy story. 

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet/Cynthia,

Well Splat still doing fine, he cannot get on the perch still but loves a helping hand, its so funny he likes to preen whilst on the perch and can manage to balance while doing it, but sometimes he looses his balance and falls off, then he parades up and down the cage squeaking like he's mad at himself!
I tried him with a few small seeds but not interested at all, will keep trying as I know he's still young. 
Now something very unusual happened, we took Splat outside in his cage, and Tye the dog layed down infront of it, which I didnt mind as I was there. One of the neighbours popped round to have a look at Splat, as he approached the cage Tye started to growl and his hackles went up. He wouldnt let he neighbour near the cage!! Now I think ah bless him sticking up for Splat, my husband thinks the dogs saying "your not getting this bird he's mine as soon as he's out!!!" LOL

Janet as regards the CRB check you can get one and pay for it yourself if they say they arent bothered with a volunteer. I know you shouldnt have to but I would be worried about those birds. (it does seem a bit extreme a CRB check is it to check for previous animal cruelty convictions? because I cant see one being needed for the usual reasons!) And please feel free to hijack my post, I like to read about other things as its all knowledge, I might never have the opportunity to get another bird but its great advice just incase.
Rachel x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hand raised youngsters take a bit longer to self feed sometimes, they have no other doves to show them what they sould be doing.

I agree with you, Tye is probably guarding Splat now, like they do with human babies! Not that I would put it to the test!

My little collared dove Pansy is going to join 9 other juveniles in a release aviary tomorrow.

Janet, what is this about new people taking over? Do you think that they will be more caring and responsible or is it likely to be same old thing?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That really made me giggle, the image of Splat falling off his perch while preening, they're so precious.
My dogs sit with their noses right up against the aviary door with their mouths open, just hoping one of the birds will drop in I reckon. They have a grudge against them I think as they take my time up which they think they should have. 

As regards to the CRB business the reason they gave me is that the main function of the place is as an outward bound centre for children, although I have no contact whatsoever with that side. They've never had checks before for any staff but mabe the new warden is insisting on this, I don't really know.
I did say I'd pay for it myself and that took the wind out of his sails for a minute and he then said that it depended on whether it fitted in with the new people's plans for me to still go in the help.

Cynthia, in answer to your question, the existing wardens are retiring in five weeks and a new one is overlapping at present to learn the ropes.
I was very hopeful when I first met him as he seemed so nice and he's already instigated a lot of changes. I think intends to expand the rescue side, even intends to take in pigs!.
However he's wanting to do everything by the book now and is starting a system of logging in and out any new rescue birds etc. (but that will make it difficult for any to 'disappear' !). It still didn't stop these poor birds from being put straight in the aviary still needing attention.
What's wrong is there is no check when a bird arrives to see if they have any injuries. They just get put in an aviary, no quarantine system either. No treatment is given at all, and that's what I have a real problem with. I fear it will be far more diffficult instead of better if they're keeping a log of what's there now.
I can already feel his attitude changing and in fact he was the one who said I couldn't take the injured red pigeon to the vets, that really baffled me. I was told it would be collected later and I assume that's why they wanted to stop me going into the pigeon's aviary yesterday because I'd see the bird was still there.
So will it be any better, I'm not sure, but if he's been told I poke my nose in and interfere, which I expect has happened, I may well be blocked or watched carefully at least !!! I'll see what happens next week when I go again.

Jant


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet,

Well rescued pigs...not many of them drop from trees!!!! LOL 
I hope things go ok at the sanctuary, sounds like they not happy cos you are picking up on their lackluster care!!
Splat weighs 130g, and has just started to peck at small seed, gave him about half a teaspoon in a dish, he left just one type of seed, not only a poser but choosy too..lol
Dont forget next week to let me know about that little Dove.

I hope all goes well with Pansy, Cynthia. Will it be Kleenex time?

Rachel


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

Splat, 130gms !!!!!!!!!! and seeds to boot.... What a star.

And Cynthia....Forgot to say good luck to Pansy aswell.

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Cynthia/Janet.

We have lift off... well at least 12inchs! Splat in the garden today flew from my husband to me.
On a more serious note we were sat inside and what should appear in the garden.. a Sparrowhawk. Now i am really worried, only seen one in the garden before a couple of years ago, hope he moves on, although he did get another bird, so more than likely if he thinks this is a good food source he will stay.
Well I am going to be exremely carefull now with Splat outside.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Those darn Sparrow Hawks, they are such party poopers.
I have Buzzards in the fields next door but they don't seem to spook the Woodies too much but it's a Sparrow Hawk that's actually been the killer in my garden. They do know where easy food is so it's good you have seen it and can be aware now.

Just as Splat discovers his wings aswell. Well done Splat..

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
Well sadly found 2 eggs that had fallen from the same nest as Splat this am. Contacted Cynthia who advised to try and reinforce the nest as Doves were well known for not building great nests...oh boy was she right!!
We hand made another more secure nest from the same type of twigs they used, then placed their nest ontop, and secured it inplace.
The Doves are back in the garden (thank goodness) and hopefully they might use the new nest. One was extremely interested in what we were doing.
Splat weighs 140g, and has a mirror in his cage. He looks alot more confident and grown up.
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

*Splats Update*

Hi 
Just to let you know Splat still doing well, he's gaining weight can hop/flap/fly in a small way and loves to go outside.
The photos I have posted show Splat now and the older Dove is Splats mum/dad (not sure which is which). Its so hard to see Splat looking like his parents because he is still so young and looks like a Sparrow as my son says.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

All three of them look beautiful! I am so glad that you found Splat.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a couple of handsome youngsters there !!!!

Mum/dad looks in good shape aswell. Are they reasonably tame around you in the garden? The only two I ever had coming in our garden a few years ago seemed a lot calmer than the Woodies and wouldn't fly off when I was around. It was always my dogs that chased them off when they were younger unfortunately.

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Janet,

Splats Mum and Dad have been around for a few years and although not tame they are not as jumpy as thay used to be. I throw seeds out daily for them and if you sit quiet they will come down and feed even with us and the dog in the garden, but one seems more confident than the other.
As regards the incident with the nest I was sat in the garden and noticed alot of action in our plum tree and sure enough one of the Doves was sat in the tree the other was going backwards and forwards fetching twigs etc... now my husband who built the nest in the conifer says they are ungrateful (she was even pinching twigs from that one).
The problem is that tree is right behind the football nets and the new nest again looks very tiny and flimsy.
Splat flew his furthest yesterday from the ground to a 6ft fence, just started to build him outdoor accomodation so he can have a bit more freedom until he gets older.
Tye the labrador had his secong injection this week, and seems a little better, so he might be back to chasing birds soon.

Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a quick update on Splat.
He is doing very well, and has now got his black collar, although his mum and dad have the black collar, Splat is a fawny colour and is mum and dad are silvery grey, so waiting for the lighter feathers which are appearing through.
He eats seed, although hates peas and sweetcorn. Feefo adviced to give dry chick crumbs (she's a star!) but make sure he has plenty of water, which he does like a good gulp. Just one problem he loves to stand on my head whilst im on computer, he just stands preening himself, mind you its good for your posture.
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

*Splat*









This is Splat. He has now got his black collar.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks great! What a difference a few weeks and a lot of loving care make.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a star, he looks great.

How is his outside apartment coming on?
Sounds like you might have to put your computer chair in there with him as he likes it so much. Better still you could be his permanent perch and sit out there with him all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad he's still doing so well,

Janet


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Cynthia and Janet,
Yes old Splat doing well.
His outdoor accomodation is progressing, so we have made just a temporary cage for him outside. I take him outside at 8am and he comes back in about 7pm. He sits on his ledge outside the little house and alternates on his perches. i have noticed this past few days when his mum and dad come to feed and a couple of sparrows he goes onto the floor too and picks his seed up.
He has made one cooing noise but it came out like he had a sore throat and his squeeks are more husky sounding, (teenage years I think) LOL.
Hope things are going well for you both.
Have you been back to the sanctuary Janet?
Rachel x


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tayzi said:


> i have noticed this past few days when his mum and dad come to feed and a couple of sparrows he goes onto the floor too and picks his seed up.


I'm trying to do that with a juvenile Woodie I have at the moment but he's not getting it ! He'd only been syringe fed by the lady who found him and after hand feeding him some peas when he first arrived within half an hour he was picking them up himself. A doddle I thought! but no, he's not taking enough for his size so I've had him in a cage outside and thrown seeds all round the outside of the cage. Once I go inside he's surrounded by Woodies eating. Will he eat the seeds, NO...


Unfortunately I'm still not allowed into the sanctuary until they get the CRB check back which they say could take up to two months. I hope my blind Magpie survives until then.

Janet


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Splat looks great! I wonder how long until his head and body are in proportion to each other? The adult EC doves I've seen seem to have heads that are much bigger in proportion to their bodies (my Fij also seems to have an especially tiny head). Maybe its just that their feathers are fluffier at this age.

When did Splat finally change over to a seed diet? I got Fij to eat some seeds last week on only the second try, but since then he hasn't really touched them at all, even when I peck at them with my finger. He also hasn't shown ANY interest in drinking water.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Seijun,

I noticed that too about both Fij and Splat with the heads, when I took him out yesterday I looked at his Mum and Dad, they are lovely and in proportion, I am sure it will be the feathers when they get more, his parents both have feathers covering right up to the eyes so it just looks like 2 little black dots in the feathers, where as Splat has only just started getting them close to his eyes.
Splat only went on a full seed diet at 30 days, I can hear everyone saying 30 DAYS!!!!!!
Thats because he too wasnt interested in picking them up, I used to sit ages pecking seed with my fingers, and pecking my finger in a dish of water. What got Splat interested was putting him on a towel then sprinkling seed from a height (i dont mean stand on a chair LOL) just from above his head. He was curious and started pecking.
As with water he wasnt interested till he was eating more seed, like he knew he wasnt getting liquid from his syringe and needed it.


----------

